# Wunsch



## Koi-Uwe (3. Dez. 2008)

Hallöchen,
könnte man nicht in den Beiträgen einen kleinen Button unterbringen der einen wieder ins Portal oder/und Forum bringt ?
Also neben ändern, zitieren etc. Muss ja nicht groß sein. 

Ist das möglich ?

Oder gibts das schon und ich habs noch nicht gefunden ?


----------



## Dr.J (3. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Wunsch*

Hallo Uwe,

du brauchst doch nur im Menü oben auf "Portal" bzw. "Forum" drücken,


----------



## Christine (3. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Wunsch*

Das stimmt, da kann man drauf drücken. Aber bei langen Beiträgen muss man erst wieder ganz hoch. Das andere wäre schon sehr komfortabel 

(Was heißen soll, dass ich mich Kai-Uwes Wunsch anschließe... )


----------



## Frettchenfreund (3. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Wunsch*

Hallo Doc Jürgen!



blumenelse schrieb:


> (Was heißen soll, dass ich mich Kai-Uwes Wunsch anschließe... )




Ich auch, weil ich so etwas auch früher auf unserer HP hatte.

.


----------



## Christine (3. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Wunsch*

Wobei ich dann noch mal erwähnen möchte, dass ich den Button in der Übersicht neben dem Fred-Titel, der mich zum  ersten ungelesenen Beitrag bringt, auch äußerst bequem finde und gerne benutze!

Habt ihr fein gemacht. Wie alles überhaupt bis jetzt


----------



## Eugen (3. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Wunsch*

Hallo ihr Drei (fast hätte ich geschrieben "Könige"   )

Ihr befindet euch in einem Teichforum und nicht beim Wunschkonzert.  

Ausserdem werden vom Weihnachtsmann nur Wünsche von braven Kindern erfüllt.  

Moderatorenschlagende User gehören nicht zu dieser Gruppe.


----------



## Christine (3. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Wunsch*

Haben wir ein Glück, dass diese eine Moderator, dieser hier , überhaupt keine Ahnung von der Technik hat...


----------



## Frettchenfreund (3. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Wunsch*

Duuuhu Elschen


Du bist aber heute echt hart zu Eugen.

Ob er das verdient hat? 

 Ich glaube manchmal ... ja! 

.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (3. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Wunsch*

Man kann durchaus wieder nach oben scrollen, oder die Pos1 oder Backspacetaste drücken.

Aber ich finds halt praktisch aus jedem Beitrag wieder nach oben zu kommen. Ohne scrollen, ohne eine Taste zu drücken.

Bitte bitte


----------



## Christine (3. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Wunsch*



Koi-Uwe schrieb:


> Bitte bitte



Ja - von mir auch: Bitte bitte


----------



## Trautchen (3. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Wunsch*

Darf ich auch einen Wunsch???

Ich würde gerne wieder das blinkende Briefchen haben bei den Privaten Nachrichten ....

Vielleicht erhört´s ja einer.... 

oder der Weihnachtsmann.... 





...hat ja auch Zeit....


Weihnachtszeit ist sowieso so schön, man kann sich immer was wünschen, ohne schlechtes Gewissen.... :beeten :beeten :beeten


----------



## axel (3. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Wunsch*

Hallo Freunde !

Man muß doch nicht den Button Portal oder Forum drücken um zurück ins Portal zu kommen . Ich würd da nicht hochscrollen um zu dem Butten zu gelangen .
Ich Klicke einfach im Internetexplorer solange den grünen Pfeil  zurück an , bis ich wieder im Portal bin .
Aber noch bequemere Lösungen kann ich mir aber auch vorstellen 

Lg
axel


----------



## Koi-Uwe (3. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Wunsch*

Wie gesagt, ist ja auch ein Wunsch  

Mehr nicht


----------



## Joachim (3. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Wunsch*

Und wenn ihr euch dann mal einig seid, ob nun Portal-, Nachoben- oder Forumbutton ...  dann könnte man mit drüber nachdenken anfangen.


----------



## Frettchenfreund (3. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Wunsch*

Joachim!



Joachim schrieb:


> Nachoben




Ich möchte das.

.


----------



## Wuzzel (3. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Wunsch*



axel schrieb:


> Ich Klicke einfach im Internetexplorer solange den grünen Pfeil  zurück an...



Alternativ: rechter Mausclick und zurück ! 

Wolf


----------



## Pammler (3. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Wunsch*

Mit dem "Nachoben" ist man ja dort, wo sich alle was raussuchen können. Fände ich auch gut  , wobei wenn man ganz unten ist  gibt es ein "Nach oben". Das dürfte doch auch reichen, man muß sich nur entscheiden ob man wieder rauf oder gar ganz runter scrollt.

 Ich merke gerade das man die Beiträge beim Antworten mit allen Bildern und Smileys sieht. Echt super!!!


----------



## Olli.P (3. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Wunsch*

Hi,

also ich brauche das nach oben, oder einen wieder ins Portal oder/und Forum Button nüch......

Ich öffne die Beiträge eh immer in Tabs..........:smoki



			
				Pammler schrieb:
			
		

> wobei wenn man ganz unten ist gibt es ein "Nach oben".



Und so weit Scroll ich fast nie nich runter.........


----------



## Inken (3. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Wunsch*



Trautchen schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne wieder das blinkende Briefchen haben bei den Privaten Nachrichten ....



Ich auch! Ich auch! 

... büdde..


----------



## mitch (3. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Wunsch*

so gehts nach oben


```
<a name="oben">hier ist oben</a>

beitrag 1
<a href="#oben">nach oben</a>

beitrag 2
<a href="#oben">nach oben</a>

beitrag 3
<a href="#oben">nach oben</a>

beitrag 4
<a href="#oben">nach oben</a>
```

sollte doch ganz leicht sein oder ?


----------



## Trautchen (3. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Wunsch*

Inken, ich habe das Gefühl, die nehmen hier unser Briefchen nicht so ganz ernst.... 


Joachiiiieeeem.....


... ein Briefchen...


... auch nur ein ganz kleines.... 


... ein klitzekleines blinkendes....



bittebitte...


----------



## Inken (3. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Wunsch*

 ..fast schon mikroskopisch, unser Wunsch... 

 ganz unbedeutend und klein...

 sind ja auch bloß wir...

och büddee.... 















 jetzt muss das doch mal einer lesen!


----------



## Trautchen (3. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Wunsch*

Die Mods haben sich alle aus dem Staub gemacht, nicht einer drin...


----------



## Conny (3. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Wunsch*



im Winter sind wir ja schon nicht wirklich ein H-G-Forum, aber nun werden wir zu einem 

Weihnachts-Wunsch-Forum​


Find ich echt  Hier bleib ich 
Ich schließe mich dem klitze-kleinen-Briefchen-Wunsch an


----------



## Inken (3. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Wunsch*



 Löööle, wir sind jetzt schon zu drihitt!!


----------



## Trautchen (3. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Wunsch*

Na, aber jetzt kommt er nicht mehr an uns vorbei....



Annett, wie findest Du eigentlich die Idee mit unserem Briefchen

... ist doch eigentlich ´ne tolle Idee, meinste nicht?


----------



## Conny (3. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Wunsch*

Mädels! DAS ist geballte Frauenpower


----------



## CityCobra (3. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Wunsch*

Ich hätte da auch noch einen Wunsch - 

Ich finde es etwas unübersichtlich bzw. irritierend wenn alle Briefchen der Themen rot sind, auch wenn man die Themen als gelesen markiert hat.
Dann ist zwar die Schrift nicht mehr so fett, allerdings finde ich es optisch gesehen übersichtlicher wenn sich nach dem Markieren der gelesenen Themen die kleinen roten oder rosa Brief-Symbole z.B. in eine blaue Farbe ändern.

Meine Meinung, daher sorry!


----------



## Koi-Uwe (3. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Wunsch*



Joachim schrieb:


> Und wenn ihr euch dann mal einig seid, ob nun Portal-, Nachoben- oder Forumbutton ...  dann könnte man mit drüber nachdenken anfangen.



Einen kleinen "Portal" Button und einen kleinen "Forum" Button. Und das vielleicht sogar noch im Kontrollzentrum einstellbar. Das wär der Hammer 

[OT]
OhJe, was hab ich nur wieder angerichtet 
[/OT]


----------



## Inken (3. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Wunsch*

Und den Briefumschlag...


----------



## Trautchen (3. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Wunsch*

Briefumschlag  





Inken, es klappt


----------



## Christine (3. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Wunsch*

Sacht mal Mädels, 

wozu denn den blinkenden Briefumschlag? Versteh ich nicht. Ich krieg immer ein dickes Pop-Up, wenn ich eine neue PN hab. Das kann ich nicht übersehen und dann entscheiden, ob ich es gleich lesen will oder nicht...

@Joachim

mir würd der "nach-oben-Button" reichen, dann kann ich entscheiden, ob Portal oder neue Beiträge...


----------



## Koi-Uwe (4. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Wunsch*

Ich hatte ja schon geschrieben, ein Portalbutton, ein Forumsbutton und von mir auch aus ein Neue Beiträge Button. Idealerweise für jeden User im Kontrollzentrum einstellbar.


----------



## Joachim (4. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Wunsch*

Moin,

@alle
Briefumschlag - ja
Button - Ich schau mir mal an was auf die schnelle möglich ist, aber x verschiedene Button wirds nicht geben - und da ihr euch nicht wirklich entscheiden konntet, entscheiden dann eben wir   . 

Oder wie wärs am Ende noch mit nem Spielhallenbutton in jedem Thema, oder ne Chatanzeige in jedem Thema incl. Chatbutton, oder ...


----------



## Koi-Uwe (4. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Wunsch*

Vergessen wir das ganze wieder, bitte closed


----------



## Joachim (4. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Wunsch*

@Uwe
Wieso das denn nun wieder?


----------



## Koi-Uwe (4. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Wunsch*

Weil ich versucht habe zu erklären das man nicht ALLE Buttons sichtbar machen sollte, sondern wenn es geht im UCP Einstellbar. So kann jeder wählen was er möchte.
Wenns nicht geht oder zuviel Aufwand ist, ist es doch OK.

So in etwa z.B.


----------



## CityCobra (4. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Wunsch*

Was ist denn nun mit meinem Wunsch? 

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/28

Zur Not kann ich auch ohne diese Änderung leben.


----------



## Annett (4. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Wunsch*

Mahlzeit.


Hat zufällig jemand hier ein Bildschirmfoto, vom "Inneren" eines Unterforums, wie es vor dem Update aussah?
Also sowas hier:  
Genau wie Marc bin ich der Meinung, dass das vorher anders und übersichtlicher war. 
Ansonsten muss Joachim, wenn er die Zeit findet, in den alten Daten buddeln gehen....... 


Was den Rest angeht - dürften wir (Joachim) erstmal unsere interne Fehler-Liste abarbeiten, ohne gleich sofort wegen jeder Sache loszuspringen und zu schrauben? Bei manchen Vorschlägen ist nur eine Grafik zu wechseln (z.B. die Sache mit den Pns), was schnell und einfach zu lösen ist. Andere Vorschläge muss sich Joachim eben erstmal eingehender ansehen, bevor er Ja oder Nein dazu sagen kann.

Gerade die Geschichte mit den zusätzlichen Knöpfen wird vermutlich mehr Datenbankabfragen kosten. Das geht bei entsprechend vielen aktiven Usern (man denke bitte an die nächste Saison!) auf Kosten der Performance. Irgendwann werden dann wieder die Stimmen laut, die meinen "Euer Forum lahmt aber".
Sorry, dass wir da etwas weiter nach vorn schauen und die Dinge vorher abwägen. 


MfG
Annett


----------



## Koi-Uwe (4. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Wunsch*



Koi-Uwe schrieb:


> Wenns nicht geht oder zuviel Aufwand ist, ist es doch OK.




 Hatte ich hier geschrieben Annett, es prescht doch keiner los. Hat doch alles keine Eile


----------



## Joachim (4. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Wunsch*

@Annett und alle anderen
Wenn nicht eh schon bemerkt - die Forensymbole sind wieder wie bisher. Ich denke, diese sind auch besser unterscheidbar als die originalen ...


----------



## Koi-Uwe (4. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Wunsch*

Wenn ich ehrlich bin ist mir nicht aufgefallen das da andere Symbole waren


----------



## Joachim (4. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Wunsch*

... und Knöppe für rauf und runter im Thema gibts nu auch. Das sollte reichen, für alles andere gibts tabbed browsing.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (4. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Wunsch*

Hach,
wie Geil ist das denn 

Obwohl mir ja nen Portalknopf lieber gewesen wäre


----------



## Olli.P (4. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Wunsch*

Hi,




> Das sollte reichen, für alles andere gibts tabbed browsing.



Sag ich doch!!


----------



## Koi-Uwe (4. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Wunsch*

Obwohl ich den Sinn nicht verstehe, was haben Tabs (die ich schon seit ca. 1200 Jahren verwende) mit den Buttons zu tun.
Bitte um Aufklärung (das mit den Bienen und den Blumen kenne ich schon)


----------



## Olli.P (4. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Wunsch*

Uwe,

wir meinen nicht die Co...ga-Tabs (Gebissreinigung)..................

Wir meinen schon das Tabbed Browsing im FF/IE etc...... 

Da hab ich z.B. im ersten Tab die Portalseite und in den anderen 15-20 Tabs dann die angeklickten Beiträge die ich lesen möchte......


----------



## Koi-Uwe (4. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Wunsch*



Olli.P schrieb:


> wir meinen nicht die Co...ga-Tabs (Gebissreinigung)..................



Ach !!!  Dacht schon 


15-20 Tabs  

Und die Krankheit heißt "Extrem Tab-Browsing" ? Da kann man doch was machen Olaf


----------



## mitch (4. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Wunsch*

hallo joachim



> ... und Knöppe für rauf und runter im Thema gibts nu auch




find ich


----------



## Koi-Uwe (4. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Wunsch*

Aber find ich toll, dass ich mit meinem "Wunsch" nicht so ganz alleine dastand 

Mal was neues einfallen lassen  

Immer noch Begeistert von den knöppen


----------



## Christine (4. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Wunsch*

rh Gaaaanz fein gemacht.

Schöne Gnöbbe! 

Und wenn ich mich erst dran gewöhnt hab, dann flitz ich hier durchs Forum...


----------



## Koi-Uwe (4. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Wunsch*



blumenelse schrieb:


> Und wenn ich mich erst dran gewöhnt hab, dann flitz ich hier durchs Forum...



Oh Gott, wirds dann noch schlimmer ?


----------



## Christine (4. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Wunsch*

Sag ruhig weiter Christine zu mir...


----------



## Trautchen (4. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Wunsch*

... else, die pure Angst, die aus ihm spricht...


----------



## Joachim (4. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Wunsch*

*gutelauneversauenmoduson*
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/forums/117/
*gutelauneversauenmodusoff*


----------



## Koi-Uwe (4. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Wunsch*

Hast ja Recht Joachim, aber der "Wunsch" wurde ja erfüllt


----------



## CityCobra (4. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Wunsch*



Joachim schrieb:


> @Annett und alle anderen
> Wenn nicht eh schon bemerkt - die Forensymbole sind wieder wie bisher. Ich denke, diese sind auch besser unterscheidbar als die originalen ...


Suuuper - Vielen Dank!


----------



## Trautchen (8. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Wunsch*

Hallo Joachim, danke für den tollen Briefumschlag.

Hattu janz fein jemacht...

So´n schönen hatten wir ja noch nie. 


Überhaupt vielen Dank für die viele Arbeit und Mühe, die Ihr Euch und besonders Du Joachim Dir mit dem Forum so macht. 
Letzendlich "opfert" Ihr damit auch Eure Freizeit und wir bekommen hier von Euch  noch fast jeden Pipi-Wunsch erfüllt. So selbstverständlich ist das ja alles gar nicht.

Und danke natürlich auch für Eure sächsische Geduld und Gelassenheit mit uns...


----------



## Conny (8. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Wunsch*

Hallo Joachim,

 seeeehhhhrrr schöner Briefumschlag


----------



## Frettchenfreund (9. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Wunsch*

 Danke!


Echt toller Briefumschlag  :freu


 Da brauche ich auch keine Brille von Elschen um den zu sehen. 

.


----------



## Joachim (9. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Wunsch*

Nich war ...  Und blinken wird er demnächst auch wieder.


----------

